# Fun exercises for teaching children



## bathmat (28 January 2011)

Has anyone got any fun ideas for teaching children? educational games in the arena, that sort of thing.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## TGM (28 January 2011)

Handy pony is always a fun thing to do - set up a course of various elements, such as: weave in and out of cones, walk over poles, pick a grooming brush off a barrel and put it down on another one, halt in a square of poles etc., etc.  You can time how long it takes to do the course and pupils can either compete against each other, or try and improve their personal best.


----------



## emm0r (28 January 2011)

Mostly for teaching more than 1 person

Games like having music on and when it goes off they have to halt or do a downward transition and the last one to stop gets a mark and the person with the least marks winssss 

Get them to ride in pairs and do circles and rein changes ... Good for teaching them the importance of speeds within a gait (the person on the outside needs to go quicker and the person on the inside slower) 

Take stirrups away and get them to bending games start in walk then trot and canter if they can! (good for balance)


----------



## hellspells (28 January 2011)

it depends on the age of the children really.  But there is a really really good book on amazon, imaginatively titled 'Teaching Children to ride', I have to say its a fabulous book.

With OH son who is very young we play lots of games for his balance (and general confidence) we play a version of Simon says...Only its (insert pony's name) says, basically means his reins are knotted on the ponies neck and we do lots of one hand your head, both hands on your head.  Touch ponies ears, arms like a aeroplane, etc etc ( the list is endless).

To get them use to the arena markers lots of transitions between them.  Lots of weaving in and out of whatever you have thats safe.  Reaching up to touch things and bending down too.

Just don't do what I did and think it would be a great idea to race a 4year old in round the world....and then promptly 'fall off' (slide) off yourself - most humilating!


----------



## kirstyhen (28 January 2011)

The Letter Game is a good one with the really young ones, the older ones don't seem to get into it, although if they are really good and you trust the ponies they can go for it a bit more and have a proper race.
The kids have to think of an animal for each letter around the school - E - Elephant, K - Kangroo etc etc. Then everyone has to stand in the middle (X marks the spot!), you make the noise of the animal (make sure you can make noises for all the animals, we have Kagaroos that go Boing as I couldn't for the life of me think what noise a Kagaroo actually makes! )
The Children then have to work out the animal, decide what letter it is and ride to it as fast as they can.
Gets them riding without thinking about it and learning the letters as they go. Also good for the quieter kids as it gets them joining in a bit more.
I get all the kids to make the noise of the animal as the get to the letter, then when we finish and they've gotten off the ponies, they have to bounce like kagaroos out the school.

Like I said, not really one for the older kids!


----------



## Honey08 (29 January 2011)

The usual suspects -around the world, scissors..

I do touching the ears, their own toes on each side, top of the tail - liking the Simon says idea.

Any gymkhana games in the school, particularly bending, moving cups from one pole to the next, and dropping things in a bucket.

Tag if you're one to one - you tag them and run away - rider has to steer towards you - fun at the same time.

On hacks I do games such as halting at the next telegraph pole, trotting until the next gate (obviously if I know one is coming up etc...)


What ages are we talking about?


----------



## Foxy girl (29 January 2011)

Hi thanks for posting this and for the tips - I'm trying to teach my 4 year old to ride and it's hard work!! I was just wondering if anyone knew where you can buy some cheap cones to play some games - weaving etc?
Thanks


----------



## Honey08 (29 January 2011)

Robinsons do a lot of games equipment, which is good and cheap.

My family laugh at me for being a cone kleptomaniac.  I obviously would never take a cone that is around works or a hole, but if I see them lying in a ditch I swoop!


----------



## Rosie Round The Hills (29 January 2011)

Hello, my son is now 5 so I've had recent experience in this.  My own opinion -  what worked for me, was to keep out of the school and do lots of hacking.  I lead reined until he was coming up to 5 when he was ready to come off lead rein. (all depends on the pony, and the lanes!).

Anyway - for him - in the school was boring but out and about on the lanes (with a friend if you can find one) was fun.   We did:

- Cowboy and Indians
- jousting knights
- Follow my leader
- Cattle rustling
- Dinosaur chasing

and so on.  The principles were that

a) he was having so much fun, he forgot he was learning to ride
b) he learnt to steer, stop etc by joining in the game
c) being on the pony meant he was 'in charge' a little bit
d) when he was tired or bored or cold, I stopped.

We had fun, and it definitely wasn't hard work.  I think you just need to chuck out the rule books that comes with teaching older children, or adults, to ride.  We joined Pony Club when he was 4and a half and he's still loving it now.  

Enjoy!


----------



## bathmat (2 February 2011)

Thanks everyone, very useful. Honey 08- its for ages 3 to ten.
I appreciate everyones replies, some good suggestions that i will try out!


----------

